# Neu in Rheinland-Pfalz, wo kann ich endlich wieder angeln?



## spongebob (4. Oktober 2004)

Wunderschönen Guten Tag Euch allen!

Ich brauche dringend eure Hilfe:

Ich bin ganz neu nach Speyer gezogen, und möchte unbedingt so schnell es geht wieder angeln. Ich habe vorher in BaWü gewohnt, und hatte in meiner Nähe einen See, bei dem ich einfach so angeln konnte. Ich brauchte dafür keinen Jahresfischereischein noch sonst irgendetwas.
Da ich sehr viel Stress im Studium hab kann ich es mir im Moment nicht erlauben hier einen Kurs zu besuchen und einen Schein zu machen,
deshalb meine Frage:

Kann ich irgendwo hier in der Gegend ohne Schein angeln?

Vielen Dank,|wavey: 
spongebob


----------



## Reisender (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Neu in Rheinland-Pfalz, wo kann ich endlich wieder angeln?*

@spongebob

ein nettes willkommen bei uns im Board#h #h #h und gleich die antwort auf deine frage habe keine ahnung!!!!!|uhoh: wo mann ohne angeln darf. 

aber wenn du bei uns mitmachen möchtest *1 Saar-Pfälzisches AB Treffen* *im board !! *lade ich dich hiermit ein....wir sind ein trupp von .......spar ich mir, und sind immer lustig. ohne schein darfst du zwar auch bei uns nicht angeln, aber wir brauchen immer einen der uns hilft:q :q 

Du könntest bei uns volgende aufgaben mit übernehmen, uns deine erfahrung mitteilen, beim bestücken der ruten helfen, sollte einer seine hand verstaucht haben(kommt vor  )beim landen der fische helfen, natürlich auch beobachten ob wir bisse haben, und uns allen zu hand gehen.:m 

ich glaube bei der ganzen arbeit fällt es gar nicht auf, das du kein schein hast. 
und wenn du einen hast dann kannst du dich ja auf deine eigenen ruten konzentrieren.:m 

so das ist mein angebot!!! was möchtest du noch mehr??

achso ups vergessen,, wir angeln am ohmbachstausee bei waldmoor ca. 60km von dir aus, hinter kaiserslautern an der A6


----------



## MagicWar (6. April 2012)

*AW: Neu in Rheinland-Pfalz, wo kann ich endlich wieder angeln?*

Hat jemand einen Link mit einer Rhein Übersichtskarte wo ich mit der Rheinkarte + Nebenarme überall angeln darf.
Ich hatte mal eine, in der war mit rot eingezeichnet was mit der Rheinkarte alles beangelt werden darf.
Nicht jeder Altrheinarm oder abgehendes Gewässer darf mit der Karte gefischt werden.
zB. Kiefweier / Altrip oder Bobenheimer Altrhein ......

Im voraus schon mal vielen Dank - Frank ^^


----------



## MagicWar (18. April 2012)

*AW: Neu in Rheinland-Pfalz, wo kann ich endlich wieder angeln?*

Schade das niemand Helfen konnte.


----------



## dnz (18. April 2012)

*AW: Neu in Rheinland-Pfalz, wo kann ich endlich wieder angeln?*

Wenn du ins Angelgeschäft gehst und dir ne Gewässerkarte holst / zeigen lässt, steht in derselbigen in welchen Altrheinarmen bzw bis zu welchem Rheinkilometer du angeln darfst. Kannsts dir ja dann selbst auf ner Karte eintragen.
Sollte es sowas Online geben, wär ich natürlich auch interessiert, hab sowas aber auch noch nicht gefunden.
MfG Dennis.


----------



## fr@nk60 (18. April 2012)

*AW: Neu in Rheinland-Pfalz, wo kann ich endlich wieder angeln?*



MagicWar schrieb:


> Schade das niemand Helfen konnte.



Immer langsam mit den alten Pferden.

Guckst du.


----------



## MagicWar (30. April 2012)

*AW: Neu in Rheinland-Pfalz, wo kann ich endlich wieder angeln?*

Danke, diese Karte habe ich auch gefunden.
Nur sehe ich auf der Karte nicht alles.
von km 352,070 bis 438,326 linksrheinisch
Die Karte geht leider nur bis Kilometer 411.
Ich angle aber meist weiter oben bei der BASF.
Es ist aber gut zu wissen wo ich bei Speyer nicht angeln darf.
Komme da nur hin wenn ich mit meinen 2 kleinen Kids Angeln gehe. 
Da bevorzuge ich dann lieber stilles Wasser.

Wenn jemand doch eine Karte hat wo ich alles sehe und auch alles eingetragen ist, wäre ich sehr dankbar.
Die vom SFV Hilft mir aber schon mal weiter.
Dann mal vielen Dank für eure Mühe.

Gruß Frank


----------



## fishkingemil (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neu in Rheinland-Pfalz, wo kann ich endlich wieder angeln?*



MagicWar schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Link mit einer Rhein Übersichtskarte wo ich mit der Rheinkarte + Nebenarme überall angeln darf.
> Ich hatte mal eine, in der war mit rot eingezeichnet was mit der Rheinkarte alles beangelt werden darf.
> Nicht jeder Altrheinarm oder abgehendes Gewässer darf mit der Karte gefischt werden.
> zB. Kiefweier / Altrip oder Bobenheimer Altrhein ......
> ...


 
Hey Frank, 
Normalerweise steht das auf der Rheinkarte


----------

